# Rich-Client/Server Framwork



## borobudur (17. Aug 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der suche nach einem bekannten open-source framework für eine client-server architektur umzusetzen. Der client sollte ein fat-/rich-client sein, kein browser-client.

Danke für den input!


----------



## Wildcard (17. Aug 2010)

Was genau schwebt dir denn vor?


----------



## borobudur (19. Aug 2010)

Rich-Clients die mit einem server kommunizieren! 

Habe gesehen, dass es einen spring-rich-client gibt. Ist der auf den spring-server aufgesetzt?


----------



## Wildcard (20. Aug 2010)

Es gibt jede Frameworks/Platformen für Rich Clients (Eclipse RCP wohl das bekannteste) und es gibt Frameworks für Client Server Kommunikation. Deine Vorstellungen für den Rich Client entscheiden welche Platform am besten passt, deine Vorstellung von der Client Server Kommunikation entscheiden welches Framework dafür passt


----------



## z-mon (25. Aug 2010)

Hallo borobudur,

ich möchte dir ein paar Links ans Herz legen, die dir bei deiner Entscheidung eventuell behilflich sein könnten.

Zum einen die verschiedenen Client-Server-Architekturen und zum anderen die Rich Client Platform Architektur.

Schöne Grüße


----------

